# Dicamba spray tips



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have always run teejet nozzles AIC 11003 or AIC 11004... everyone is pushing the TTI nozzle for Dicamba application. I was thinking about trying to set did anybody ever try the TTI nozzle from teejet.http://www.teejet.com/xtend/index.aspxuh


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I use nothing but Boominator nozzles. Seems like I remember from the class I took that someone would give you the nozzles in needed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We run air induction nozzles from Greenleaf. http://www.greenleaftech.com

When we used to apply burn down with the planter the one day it was just getting too windy and the rain was coming, a week later what was planted/sprayed stood out like a sore thumb, look like a chalk line was snapped from the last pass that what been sprayed to the unsprayed foliage.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I have always run teejet nozzles AIC 11003 or AIC 11004... everyone is pushing the TTI nozzle for Dicamba application. I was thinking about trying to set did anybody ever try the TTI nozzle from teejet.http://www.teejet.com/xtend/index.aspxuh


The 11004 is very coarse isn't it? Seems like that would be sufficient.....them damned tips is expensive. No guarantees either way.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They are expensive....and you can't take them back after trial. So, if what has been claimed by the manufacturer is not the result you see, then you are screwed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

If you use more coarse droplets in order to mitigate drift... research shows you need to increase volume to make up for it.

...............................................................

Spray droplet size and carrier volume effect on dicamba and glufosinate efficacy.

Butts TR1, Samples CA2, Franca LX2, Dodds DM2, Reynolds DB2, Adams JW3, Zollinger RK3, Howatt KA3, Fritz BK4, Clint Hoffmann W4, Kruger GR1.
Author information

Abstract
BACKGROUND:

Pesticide applications using a specific droplet size and carrier volume could maximize herbicide efficacy while mitigating particle drift in a precise and efficient manner. The objectives of this study were to investigate the influence of spray droplet size and carrier volume on dicamba and glufosinate efficacy, and to determine the plausibility of droplet-size based site-specific weed management strategies.

RESULTS:

*Generally, across herbicides and carrier volumes, as droplet size increased, weed control decreased. Increased carrier volume (187 L ha-1 ) buffered this droplet size effect, thus greater droplet sizes could be used to mitigate drift potential while maintaining sufficient levels of weed control. *To mitigate drift potential and achieve satisfactory weed control (≥ 90% of maximum observed control), a 900 µm (Ultra Coarse) droplet size paired with 187 L ha-1 carrier volume is recommended for dicamba applications and a 605 µm (Extremely Coarse) droplet size across carrier volumes is recommended for glufosinate applications. Although general droplet size recommendations were created, optimum droplet sizes for weed control varied significantly across site-years.

CONCLUSION:

Convoluted interactions occur between droplet size, carrier volume, and other application parameters. Recommendations for optimizing herbicide applications based on droplet size should be based on a site-specific management approach to better account for these interactions. © 2018 Society of Chemical Industry.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I can't believe you guy's think $10 nozzles are expensive....  and good point dadnatron.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Dadnatron said:


> If you use more coarse droplets in order to mitigate drift... research shows you need to increase volume to make up for it.
> 
> ...............................................................
> Spray droplet size and carrier volume effect on dicamba and glufosinate efficacy.
> ...


 yes I can tell you from looking over my shoulder for many years at spray booms you are correct. If you take your old flat fan nozzles you'll get better coverage then your air inducted newbies. But you'll get substantially more drift that's for sure and where I spray that isn't an option. I would agree with the findings increasing from 10 GPA to 15 GPA will eliminate a lot of those problems


----------

